# www.rocketaerohead.com



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*ROCKET*

HI GUYS

IF YOU HAVENT TRIED A ROCKET,PUT ON ON YOUR ARROW THIS YEAR,OUR LAST 40 MICHIGAN WHITETAILS HAS BEEN TAKIN DOWN FAST WITH THERE HEADS.LIKE THEY SAY LESS TRACKING,AND MORE PACKIN,JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rockets*

we have taking 6 michigan whitetails this bow season with rockets ,under 60lbs draw weight,awesome heads,jim


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

*Rocket!*

THE BEST! Enough Said


----------



## Ebutler79 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Rockets*

They are a very very well built and tough head. We were playing with one that was an extra and after the 3rd shot through a steel drum it finally had enough. With that being said bone should be no problem what so ever. 

I have not had any problems with them grouping or opening on contact. Guys if you are looking for a new head and they are priced with any of the other quality broadheads out there.


Erik Butler


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*I got accepted for Rocket staff*

I was never sent any heads..........Emailed many time no responce..I wasnt looking for free ,but was willing to try there heads..............Rocket snoozed ,shooting Wasp boss SSt 100 .couldnt be happier..........Deerheaven


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

In two weeks, I have taken three (3) deer with Stricknines and Steelhead 125 Extremes.

Thanks Rocket!!!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I took a NH doe on Sept 27 while testing a 100g Steelhead and she went less than 60 yds. Zipped thru her like butter, excellent entry and exit, easy trailing. Worked great for me. I'll be trying more of Rockets' products in the future. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Hammerheads*

Busted an 18lb Gobbler with Hammerheads a week ago. He went 10 feet.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I shot an 8 pt'er from 40 yards away and had a pass through. He went about 50-60 yards. After waiting the appropriate 15 seconds, I got down only to find a HUGE blood trail and found him dead with blood still running down his side. How's that for quick and easy. Rockets are the best bar none.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

*Stricknine Hole*

Here is what the Stricknine will do to a deer.


----------



## Ebutler79 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Rockets did the trick.*

I just killed a small 7 this morning with the Sidewinder-3 100 grains. Nasty little hold it left. I forgot my digital cam so I borrowed my moms regular 35 and she had misloaded the films so the only pics i got are after it was gutted and skinned. I will post them when I get it developed. Anyhow the head left a 1.5 or so inch hole on both sides busted throught the first rib and took a chunk outta the other side. The buck piled up 35 yards from there. 

If you are looking for a head guys these are sure worth considering. The sidewinders dont get the press that the steelheads and ultimate steel get but they are a quality head and perform great.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sidewinder*

whats nice about sidewinder ,you can shoot these out of todays bows at 55lb draw weight,and still get pass throughs,jim


----------



## Ebutler79 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Sidewinders*

They are a very strong head with a fairly large cutting diameter and they are easy to replace blade should you need too. I got a complete pass through and ran in several inches in the ground diagonally with 62 lbs of kinetic energy. Depending on the speed your bow generates with a decent weight hunting arrow (350-415 grain) you could get by with the Sidewinders 3s.

I would probably recommend the Steelheads 100-XP's if you are in the 50-55 ke range that way you get a cut on contact head with the benfits of a mechanical head. 

It really comes down the makeing a good clean shot also.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

*Great Stuff*

Since i switched to Rockets at the advice of a friend my success with quick clean kills is incredible.
i honestly dont need to sight them in differently from my field tips and the last three deer i shot dropped witin 30 yards. all passthrougs at ranges from 15 to 30 yards and the bloodtrails could not have ben easier to find.
im shooting the 125 grain sidewinders and i doubt ill ever switch.
Thanks Guys
Tom


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

I've taken 2 deer with teh Ultimate Steel 75's, one with the Wolverine and hunting with the Mini Blasters now...all great heads. Never felt better about my Bhead choice and I have the freezer to prove their efficiency


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Sidewinders.....Slammerheads*

After taking dozens of animals with Rocket heads I've settled on the Sidewinder 3 and Slammerheads as my personal favorite.......Great blend of cutting diameter and penetration. They open quick and leave some nasty holes.
My Illinois buck went 20 yards this year.......yes 20 on a perfect double lung shot. The arrow still had enough energy left over to imbed itself into the base of a tree a few yards behind so deeply that I had to YANK the arrow loose

Here's a pic of a coyote I shot last week with a Sidewinder, what's even more impressive than the LARGER than 1.5" diameter entrance is how fast it opened. There is a triangle shaped swath of hair shaved off for about 2 inches to the entrance hole on the quartering shot showing that it was fully opened before it even contacted hide.










Sidewinders or Slammerheads will always be in my quiver regardless of my KE levels which are typically in the 70+ft lb range.
Proud to be on Rocket's hunting staff.


----------



## fishslayer1963 (Feb 13, 2004)

matt/pa nice coyote you shooting a liberty or pro40?


----------



## fishslayer1963 (Feb 13, 2004)

*hammerheads*

this probably my 10 th deer with the hammerhead and complete pass through with a 60lb bowtech liberty shooting 255fps great morning the hunt lasted about 4 minutes from the time i got my belt tied on. gotta love it kirk


----------



## tbabcock (Oct 29, 2003)

I have been useing Rocket broadheads for Three years now and also became a member of Team Rocket. I use the minie blasters for deer and turckey. These things work great and set up like a field tip. I have taken three doe with them this year and all of them expired within 50 yards of my stand. I am still trying to get the big boy this year and hope to send a ROCKET his way this week before gun season starts. 

Troy


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks Fishslayer........It's at the taxidermist as we speak. Getting a nice pedestal style mount done (head and shoulders over a rock and oak base). I wanted a full body mount, but the Sidewinder ripped such a hole that even the most creative sewing wasn't going to help. 

The bow is a 30"/70# Liberty and the Sidewinder was being pushed by an A/C/C 3-60. The Yote' only trotted off a total of about 25 yards. 

I have even taken to making these Rocket heads more frightening for game animals by sharpening the Pathfinder tip. I use a G5 hand sharpener to turn the tip into a cut on contact style that has to help with penetration........probably not needed but it looks and feels wicked and it passes the time in the evening.


----------

